# Manuel Rodrigues Coelho-very early Portuguese composer of keyboard works



## clavichorder

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuel_Rodrigues_Coelho

A rather short wiki article on him. I recently happened on a keyboard work of his, and I believe that he was the most important Iberian keyboard composer since Antonio De Cabezon. This is a very different kind of renaissance keyboard music than the English virginal music by the likes of Byrd, Bull, Gibbons, Farnaby brothers, and Thomkins or the Flemish Sweelinck. More wandering and thinner in texture, but also smoother and strangely unpredictable.


----------

